# Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?



## Viking30k (24. Dezember 2017)

*Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Hallo bevor ich jetzt wieder Kabel kaufen gehe wollte ich mal Fragen ob es schlechte Lan Kabel gibt die billig verarbeitet sind?

Problem ist folgendes

Wir haben eine 25k Leitung und 2 Media Receiver 401 von der Telekom Läuft an sich Perfekt

Router ist eine Fritzbox 7590

so einer dieser MR ist direkt  mit dem 10m Lan Kabel ( Welches sich extremst billig anfühlt total leicht und Dünn ist das) Am Router dran das war bei dem Gerät dabei  Jetzt haben die Leute die damit TV sehen geschildert das ab und zu das Bild stehen bleibt und der Ton auch kurz weg ist habe mir das selber angeschaut und es ist wirklich störend

Zu dieser Zeit Lief kein PC kein Download und kein weiterer Receiver

Also habe ich meinen eigenen mal anschlossen dieser ist über einen 1gb Switch mit 3 Meter Kabeln die sich wesentlich wertiger anfühlen am Router Bisher hatte ich mit diesem keine Probleme. 

In der Fritzbox wurden keine Fehler angezeigt


Kann es nun sein das das 10m Kabel so billig verarbeitet ist das es zu diesen Problemen Führen kann? Weil wie gesagt so ein billiges Lan Kabel habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt fühlt sich an wie ein  Plastik Mantel wo nichts drin ist^^


----------



## tobse2056 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Bei billigen Kabeln kann es passieren das die Daten aus der  Leitung geschleudert werden  wenn man den zulässigen Biegeradius nicht einhält  

Und jetzt mal im ernst.
Bei sehr langen Strecken(60+ meter )  kann es zum Problemen kommen wenn das Kabel total minderwertig ist. Selbst dann ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, und bei 10Metern noch unwahrscheinlicher.

Es wäre gut wenn du einmal beschreiben könntest wie das Netzwerk aufgebaut ist.
Und warum hast du deinen Receiver nicht an das 10m Kabel angeschlossen zum Testen, nur um schon mal was ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Danke hm wie genau wie das Netzwerk aufgebaut ist? ( Das mit dem Receiver teste ich mal)  also der ruckelnde Receiver it direkt am Router 

Meine Geräte PC TV Konsolen usw. sind über einen Switch am Router und eben noch ein paar Wlan Geräte diese waren aber als der andere Receiver ruckelte aus


----------



## tobse2056 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

es ist halt recht unwahrscheinlich das es am Kabel liegt, besonders bei einer so kurzen Strecke.
Ich würde eher auf falsche Konfiguration tippen oder am Gerät selber


----------



## Viking30k (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

ok also meiner läuft einwandfrei ka was man beim anderen noch einstellen Könnte werde meinen mal mit diesem Kabel laufen lassen die Einstellungen in den Geräten habe ich schon verglichen die sind gleich


----------



## DKK007 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Oder das Problem liegt außerhalb von deinem Netzwerk.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Hm habe das billige Kabel an meinem Gerät ausprobiert hatte einmal einen kurzen hänger 

Mit meinem kabel gabs bisher noch kein Problem also doch das kabel nix? Xd


----------



## Pu244 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Es kann sein, dass es, besonders wenn das Kabel Drähte aus kupferkaschierten Aluminium (CCA) hat, zu einem Kabelbruch gekommen ist. Das sollte sich dann bemerkbar machen, wenn man das Kabel bewegt. Bei 10m macht sich soetwas eher selten bemerkbar, da die Signale kurze Unterbrechungen überspringen können, bei Power over Ethernet ist soetwas allerdings sehr problematisch.

Generell sollte man mMn von CCA Kabeln Abstand nehmen, der Ärger wiegt die Einsparungen nicht auf.


----------



## Matusalem (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Gib einfach per Kommandozeile den Befehl "netstat -e" ein. 

Als Ausgabe bekommst Du eine Übersicht der gesendeten, empfangenen und fehlerhaften Ethernet frames. 

Ist hier eine hohe Zahl fehlerhafter Ethernet frames sichtbar (im Prozentbereich gemessen an der Gesamtzahl), dann kann es durchaus an einem ungeeigneten Kabel liegen.

Für Gigabt LAN reicht übrigens Cat5e UTP . UTP bedeutet ungeschirmt, damit können durchaus sehr dünne Kabel gefertigt werden, welche sich weniger wertig als zweifach geschirmte Kabel anfühlen. Das ist aber nur ein "Gefühl". Ist das Kabel nach Cat5e definiert, dann reicht es aus. Nur bei starken Störern wie Stromkabeln, welche in direkter Nachbarschaft parallel verlaufen, kommt es hin und wieder zu Problemen. Hier hilft das oben genannte Kommando weiter, denn solche Störungen resultieren in fehlerhaften Ethernet frames.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Der MR hat nen Selbstest um die Qualität der Verbindung zu testen. Tausch doch notfalls das Kabel einfach mal aus. Der MR müsste bei einem hängenden Bild auch eine Fehlermeldung bringen.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibt es schlechte Lan Kabel die zu Rucklern bei Internet TV Führen können?*

Hm laut mr ist das signal Exzellent xd fehler spuckte er keine aus auch der Router hat keine fehler angezeigt

Werden jetzt noch das kabel tauschen und berrichte dann


----------

